# Schwinn Exercise Bike.



## MarkKBike (Jan 9, 2019)

I got something a little different here, a vintage Schwinn exercise bike. I found this one last night and really did not need it. I have another one in perfect operating condition that gets regular use. The  price tag was a absolute steal, and was just too tempting for me to pass up,  (To Low for me to confess).

I was not interested in a 2nd exercise bike, but thought I could use a of few of the parts in my own builds.  After I brought it home I stripped it all the way down. These are a few of the parts found that may become helpful.










I thought it would be pretty cool to add adjustable handle bars, and seat height to one of my schwinn road bikes.





A Chicago made badge in perfect condition.





A speedometer.




A absolutely huge saddle for the largest rump in the world.





I'm not sure yet, but I may be able to turn this cog gear into a single speed wheel set.

I also got a bunch of Schwinn screws and bolts in nice condition, a clean crank, pedals, handle bars,  a speedometer and a timer., A Chicago made badge in very nice condition, a extra long seat post, a adjustable seat and bar clamp that I will definitely use. And a few miscellaneous items,  (I will have to try and fashion a few of these finds into my upcoming projects).

The Schwinn saddle is indeed huge, and measures 12" wide.

Everything is really clean since this is a indoor item. I'm sure I will be able to use many of the parts. That schwinn timer is also definitely going to be mounted on one of my rides just for fun.


----------



## juvela (Jan 10, 2019)

-----

From bits visible appears it may be an XR-6, circa 1976.  It is near the end of the Chicago built exercycles.

By the XR-8 model Schwinn exercycles were being made on Formosa by Giant.

Have lots of fun with these bits.  

Saddle pillars some ot the longest to be found within the confines of the known universe..._and_ they are graduated.

Tip on odometer/speedometer -  drive unit is intended for use with 20" wheel.  When employed with other size wheel readings will be inaccurate.

An optional reading stand was offered which mounts to the handlebar.

-----


----------



## MarkKBike (Jan 11, 2019)

Very close on the model, It was a XR7 that looked like this but has covered in white house paint splatter from being uncovered while someone painted.

This is not my photo:




Thanks for the info on the speedometer, I was wondering what size wheels would work with it. The Drive wheel on the exerciser measures 19" obviously without a tire. I always wondered how accurate the speedo was on these. (I suspect not very), as its easy to make the speedo go way faster than what I feel like I would be doing on a real bike outside with the same effort. (As a Example, My 70 year old mother hopped on my other one and hit I think 25- 30 Miles a hour "lol". I was hoping it might work with a 26" wheel but with your information provided it probably wont.


----------



## juvela (Jan 11, 2019)

-----

Thanks for the response.  

The XR-7 was the first model of this series with the all metal wheel.  It launched 1982.

The XR-6 and earlier used a conventionally spoked bicycle wheel fitted with a weighted plastic tyre.  On the "6" there were black plastic covers which snapped over the spokes.





The  "6" had launched in 1978.

There is a year-by-year chronology of Schwinn exercycles here -

https://bikehistory.org/bikes/exerciser/

In case you or other reader should require it at some point there is instruction on servicing of the Schwinn Approved Huret speedometer here -

http://hughsbicycle.blogspot.com/2012/02/mechanical-speedometer-odometer-look.html

-----


----------

